# Best exercise for.....



## Rwp (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi

Whats best exercise to do to lose your midriff?

Any tips....

Im eating well and training well.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cardio.

Unless you mean spinal repositioning (i.e. correcting lordosis) or actually building your core


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Abs are made in the kitchen!


----------



## Rwp (Dec 29, 2012)

I want a 4-6pack!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

All down to diet mate, doesn't matter how big your abs are, you won't see them under a layer of fat

I never actually train my abs separately, they get worked from so many other exercises!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Diet is the key bud!!! Drop the carbs like bread, pasta rice etc and ul see amazing results!! But as has been said u need to couple this with cardio everyday!!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

As has been said, diet is key.

Start by removing simple sugars and bad fats. Add in some cardio every day, and you'll start to see the fat come away.

After a couple of weeks, you can add in CLA , which I (as well as many others) have found to assist fat loss from the mid-section.

Patience is a virtue (...apparently!!)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I was working my butt off in the gym, and losing nothing, even though I thought my diet was ok, but the guys got me to look at my diet, made suggestions, which I developed upon further, and I have lost 5kgs in the last 4 weeks.

So yes, diet is key


----------



## Rwp (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi

Guys

I have cut carbs out of my diet. Now and again I might have a nibble on something.

My extreme build and recover is only thing that has carbs in it.

I know where I am going wrong... Not enough cardio.

I suffer with flat feet and running or using my legs alot is a real ball ache....

Can you suggest any cardio sessions that are easy on the legs.

Also how long should a cardio session last?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Depends whether you're doing something slow & steady or high intensity bursts (intervals).

Could you use the rower? That's my favoured piece of cardio equipment if I have to use any, 10-20 mins tops of intervals and you'll be good.

Saying that, the definition of cardiovascular exercise is: exercises to promote improved capacity of the cardiovascular system.

So...why not put a weights/bodyweight routine in place to achieve just that?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rwp said:


> Hi
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone else in the flat fleet club!

Spin Bike!

It's worthwhile to switch around the different types of cardio your doing, you dont want repetitive wear patterns on your joints. So one day rower, another bike, another treadmill.... you get the idea.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Swimming is great cardio, as is the bike, I never did more than a fast paced walk when pre contest, you don't need to be running or HIT cardio to burn fat, also no carbs without reefed days will strip muscle off fast and also put your body into starvation mode so it will cling to the resources it has. not sure who has told you to do this but the only people I know who have tried it have lost a lot of muscle and have been using gear to limit muscle atrophy. My opinion is you'd be better on low to medium carbs or carb cycling and doing a hours fast paced walking for cardio.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Exercise bike or even just a bike out on the road, I don't think you can get better cardio.


----------



## DanJohns (Apr 29, 2013)

Is an eliptical cross trainer any good for this? It's all iv got acces to


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's cardio and low joint impact, I've always liked cross trainers so should be perfectly ok


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

This time of year i love fast pace walking in the early morning.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't think it matters that much what you do for cardio, as long as it's consistent it will do you good.

If you aren't losing fat on the amount of cardio you are doing, either up the intensity or increase the length of the session - or both!

Cardio works for everyone, there is no excuse.


----------



## musclepain1466868040 (Feb 20, 2013)

1. Dumbbell Bends

Holding a light free-weight in each hand, stand with your feet shoulder width apart. Gently bend at the waist, dropping one shoulder downward, stretching the oblique muscles on the opposite side of the torso. Pull your body up to its starting position and repeat the action on the opposite side. If you are just beginning a weight routine, this exercise can also be performed without weights for the first few weeks. 15 to 20 repetitions are plenty and you should look to eventually work up to three sets.

2. Classic Crunches

As one of the most well-known exercises that target the midriff, crunches are an abbreviated form of sit ups that are designed to place less stress on the neck and back. To perform crunches, lie on your back, bending your knees with your feet flat on the floor. Place your hands at your sides and lift your shoulders upward, contracting your stomach muscles as you do so. To increase the difficulty of your crunches, cross your arms behind your head and place each hand on the opposite shoulder.

3. Trunk Rotations

While flat on your back on the floor, bend your knees and place your feet flat on the floor. Rotate your knees sideways toward the floor on your left side, keeping your upper body static. Slowly rotate your knees back up to their starting position and repeat the action for the other side, lowering your knees toward the right. When you first begin this exercise, you'll want to wait a few seconds between each repetition. To increase the difficulty of this exercise, slow your movement but decrease time spent stationary at the starting position.

4. Bicycle Crunches

While lying with your back flat on the floor, place your hands behind your head (don't clasp your fingers). While making a bicycle motion with your legs, raising one knee and then the other, bring each elbow to the opposite knee as your legs rotate. back muscle pain in Taiwan


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

To lose midriff fat, you can start by doing cardiovascular exercises, weight lifting, eating balanced diet and avoid junk food and you must develop proper habits of eating, sleeping, working and relaxing.


----------



## RSteele (Aug 7, 2013)

musclepain said:


> 1. Dumbbell Bends
> 
> Holding a light free-weight in each hand, stand with your feet shoulder width apart. Gently bend at the waist, dropping one shoulder downward, stretching the oblique muscles on the opposite side of the torso. Pull your body up to its starting position and repeat the action on the opposite side. If you are just beginning a weight routine, this exercise can also be performed without weights for the first few weeks. 15 to 20 repetitions are plenty and you should look to eventually work up to three sets.
> 
> I don't get this exercise. To me by holding a weight in each hand, all you are doing is balancing out the pivot points on the body, and not actually adding any resistance to either oblique, regardless of whether you are holding 5kg or 50kg dumbbells. Surely you only use one dumbbell on the working side, then alternate.


----------



## RickyPaul (Dec 3, 2013)

Cardio exercise is best and i must say that cardio is good for complete body parts. With cardio we can get fitness and can also get strength. With exercise proper balanced diet is also important specially for fitness and weight lose.lake county boot camps


----------

